
A Mammal's Brain Has Been Cryonically Preserved and Recovered - nikolay
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk/read/a-rabbit-brain-has-been-cryonically-preserved-and-recovered-brain-preservation-prize
======
nikolay
More on the topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070183)

